# Tortoise ate my indoor plant



## GeorgetheredfootTortoise (Sep 18, 2017)

I have a philodendron indoor plant in my tortoise enclosure. I know their not that poisonous but I'm freaking out as I am newer to owning a tortoise and he decided to take a couple bites of it. Should I be worried?? Posted a photo to what it looks like

??


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 18, 2017)

The Tortoise Table says that it is toxic, and has tiny sharp crystals:
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/plant-database/viewplants/?plant=520&c=5#.WcAlAsZryUk

To possibility lubricate and dislodge the some of the crystals stuck in his throat, I would feed him some succulents, and give him a long soak ASAP. Perhaps it would be a good idea to bring him to a vet if you see any symptoms of poisoning.

Also, read this article about poisoning:
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/tortoise-health/poisoning/#.WcAmccZryUk

Let's ask @Yvonne G for help.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 18, 2017)

Unless your tort ate the entire plant I'm sure he'll be ok. Our Sully seeks this out regardless of how much grass, weeds, dandelions or hay that he's had. Never an issue. Tort table says toxic to mammals, unclear on reptilies. From my experience, no hsrm to torts. BUT, I'll make sure no more nibbling...


----------



## Taylor T. (Sep 18, 2017)

Maro2Bear said:


> Unless your tort ate the entire plant I'm sure he'll be ok. Our Sully seeks this out regardless of how much grass, weeds, dandelions or hay that he's had. Never an issue. Tort table says toxic to mammals, unclear on reptilies. From my experience, no hsrm to torts. BUT, I'll make sure no more nibbling...


Ah, I possibly overreacted a bit.


----------



## GeorgetheredfootTortoise (Sep 18, 2017)

I just realized it's from the heat lamp. I took the plant out and all the rest of the leaves are also burnt and broken off. I still have him a soak though and he's fine.


----------



## Iochroma (Oct 9, 2017)

That plant is "pothos" - _Epipremnum aureum , _not a _Philodendron. _They are not really dangerously toxic, and have very little of the oxalic acid crystals that are worrisome. 
Pothos is widely used in animal environments and few problems have been documented. One lizard feeds almost exclusively on this in the wild.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 11, 2017)

Iochroma said:


> That plant is "pothos" - _Epipremnum aureum , _not a _Philodendron. _They are not really dangerously toxic, and have very little of the oxalic acid crystals that are worrisome.
> Pothos is widely used in animal environments and few problems have been documented. One lizard feeds almost exclusively on this in the wild.


Could you please tell me what lizard that is? Just curious. Iguana?


----------



## Iochroma (Oct 12, 2017)

prehensile tailed skink


----------

